# Roundhouse that 'Nobody' knows - Germany



## UrbanX (May 3, 2013)

It's a railway yard that explorer 'Nobody' knows...hence the title...

So I was in Berlin on a stag do. We had a bit of a breather day to recover from a night of Jagermeister and “Gentlemens Establishments” So I found myself calling “Nobody” at an unsociable time in the morning, and an hour later was on a train speeding out of Berlin. Due to Ryanairs hand luggage allowance, and me packing a shirt, I had no room for a tripod, so excuse the noisy shots, all shot hand held, high ISO. 

This is what we found: 




Turntable outside: 



HALT!



Turntable control: 



The turntable served a half round house. 












Another turntable, few bits missing



House within the grounds:



Empty, but great stairs: 






Workshop? 



Same stairs! 












One more turntable:



Cheers for looking


----------



## Priority 7 (May 3, 2013)

Looks better with no snow did you get up the tower or had they sealed it?


----------



## UrbanX (May 3, 2013)

Sealed  
Boo!


----------



## HughieD (May 4, 2013)

Fab pix...loving the staircase shots...


----------



## UrbanX (May 4, 2013)

Cheers dude, just rough n ready as I didn't have tripod, or even exploring shoes! More splores to come!


----------



## Judderman62 (May 4, 2013)

very nice.

..


----------



## Nobody. (May 5, 2013)

Priority 7 said:


> Looks better with no snow did you get up the tower or had they sealed it?



no its been sealed up for about 6 months along with most of the other buildings where the cat piss was and you nearly breaking your leg


----------



## flyboys90 (May 6, 2013)

Very interesting site.


----------



## perjury saint (May 6, 2013)

Great stuff!! Crackin stairs!!


----------



## Mars Lander (May 7, 2013)

what a place, stellar shots the stairs are class


----------

